# Best way to kill crows.



## Jarred (Nov 15, 2008)

I was just wondering if anybody had any tips on hunting crows.


----------



## RoboHunter (Nov 15, 2008)

Grab a rifle. Head to your nearest treestand. Wait till about 20 mins. after daybreak. And as you are listening for that slow walking buck coming right at you...they will show up by the hundreds!!


----------



## Hunter1187 (Nov 15, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## deernbass (Nov 15, 2008)

with a gun


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Nov 15, 2008)

I have always had success with a electronic call and a .22lr. Kill the "lookout" crow first in the top of the tree - then let it lay. Other crows will return to investigate the dead crow and then pop another. Keep doing this - the crows will just keep returning to investigate and you can keep on shooting each time - you may get enough crows coming in at one time to use a 20/12 gauge with birdshot to take out a bunch at once too...


----------



## Jarred (Nov 15, 2008)

Well thats just it dadsbuckshot, I can't get them to land in a tree . They are just in and out never even touch the ground. I took some coke bottles and painted them black they get about 10 feet off the ground and see that they are bottles, then they are gone again. The "lookout" crow keeps circling over head making sure they are alright. I made a homemade blind out of sticks, pines, shrubs, etc. Now the "lookout" crow can not see me,


----------



## Boondocks (Nov 15, 2008)

Best way to kill them is to just wound the first one.It will call others.


----------



## Hunter Blair (Nov 15, 2008)

1st: have 5 or 6 pecan trees outside back door
2nd: place call on back deck and stand inside door with door closed and start calling...
3rd: let crows come, they will eventually settle down and land in tree
4th: ease door open and stick .22 mag barrel out door and shoot....
5th: repeat steps 1-4 until hearts content or they stop coming...


----------



## dobenator (Nov 15, 2008)

Last year after deer season a buddy and I went to his club which just so happens to have a small pecan orchard on it. We used manual calls and were lucky enough to wing the first two that came in. We caught them and tied their feet to a stick out on the edge of the pecans and sat back and waited. they called their buddies in for us. Really fun afternoon.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Nov 15, 2008)

Jarred said:


> Well thats just it dadsbuckshot, I can't get them to land in a tree . They are just in and out never even touch the ground. I took some coke bottles and painted them black they get about 10 feet off the ground and see that they are bottles, then they are gone again. The "lookout" crow keeps circling over head making sure they are alright. I made a homemade blind out of sticks, pines, shrubs, etc. Now the "lookout" crow can not see me,




Keep using your method, but add some nasty stuff to it (such as roadkill) or deer guts from your last kill. Put the guts and bottles near each other - may even want to buy an actual hard plastic decoy and place it near roadkill or gut pile. They will land when they see the decoy and nasty stuff next to it - thinking DINNER TIME...


----------



## Jarred (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## rubicon_in_ga (Nov 19, 2008)

I've had some luck using manual crow calls and once I get one or two to start calling back, switch to a rabbit in distress or Primo's KiYi, and that will sometimes drive them nuts.  They come looking for the source of the sound.  The key is to definitely nail the lookout the first time, or you run the risk of them figuring out your setup.


----------



## douglasgerlach (Nov 30, 2008)

I used to hunt them like geese.  I'd put a layout blind in a field and set out a few decoys, and then call with a manual call.  When they circled low enough, I'd pop up, empty my shotgun, pick up my stuff and go home.  They aint comin back in without feed.   Another trick I tried was layen a deer decoy on its side and puttin decoys around it.  Worked real well.  The bird tastes a lot better than u'd think, to.   The 2 hours after sunrise are always the best.


----------



## BBD 25 (Nov 30, 2008)

Boondocks  (LOVE YOUR AVATAR)


----------



## Phil (Dec 1, 2008)

For the Veterans here, place a claymore in an open field, facing away (it has an arrow), cover with corn, and wait.   Ha Ha.  When they arrive, clack twice!


----------

